# 2009 Audi A5 full wetsand (1 week time, 100 pics)



## igor0924 (Nov 19, 2011)

This Audi has a staggering 218k on the clock :doublesho
Massive amounts of orange peel and couple of stone chips which were filled and sanded flat.

Anyways i did a 2000 grit block sand followed with 3000 trizact and polished. Im personally very satisfied with the outcome of the C-pillar :argie:

Let the pictures tell the rest of it.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks perfect.


----------



## johnnyg (Jan 5, 2008)

that is stunning mate well done 100 times better than before :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks great, wish I had the confidence and facilities to do this to my car. Great work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elsad-140 (Dec 27, 2011)

ocen xorosho Igor

Great work


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Speechless.... :argie::argie:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Some very impressive looking reflections and great looking job :thumb;


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful, looks stunning


----------



## paul200 (Jun 8, 2012)

That is stunning, top work man, I would never have the confidence to do that to my own car! Would not have thought it had done that many miles!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Excellent work. Very brave and well finished


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Epic, doesn't look like its 218k miles


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wish I knew how to do this!


----------



## igor0924 (Nov 19, 2011)

elsad-140 said:


> ocen xorosho Igor
> 
> Great work


Spasibo :thumb:


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

Simply stunning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

wow ! looks brand spanking new mate great job


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Absolutly perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just stunning!!!!!


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome work! Looks gorgeous! :thumb:


----------



## kartal2339 (Dec 30, 2012)

which polish and pad did you use for this work ? it looks amazing thanks for your hand


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Stunning turnaround!


----------



## igor0924 (Nov 19, 2011)

kartal2339 said:


> which polish and pad did you use for this work ? it looks amazing thanks for your hand


S3 with wool and hex yellow, and for finishing S40 and white hex

Im satisfied aswell considering im only 20 years old :lol:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

alteclio said:


> Stunning turnaround!


+1:thumb:


----------



## AudiKosti (Jan 28, 2013)

Wish i had the guts to do this to my car! 

Amazing work!


----------



## Markdevon (Dec 29, 2012)

Awesome work!


----------



## Ase (Feb 27, 2013)

Amazing work, perfect!!!

What did you use to shield the paint?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic job well worth the effort great result


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

I would like to say what I think about this terrific turn around but each time I try and type the words that describe it the machine wont let me. Only expletives really do the result justice
Brilliant


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Thats some hight miles there! but looks so much better than new!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## igor0924 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ase said:


> Amazing work, perfect!!!
> 
> What did you use to shield the paint?


I used 476s :wave:


----------



## mjstokes85 (Nov 2, 2005)

That is some ridiculous mileage on a 3-4 year old car! Excellent job though, looks new


----------



## deefer (Feb 27, 2013)

Tere Igor!

Vaga vaga ilus!!


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow! Very impressive turnaround! Great work.
I wouldn't have the balls to do that mate.

I'd be reporting the owner to the RSPCA (Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Audis) :lol:


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks brilliant!!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Amazing work mate


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Incredible!


----------



## JakeVW (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks incredible, well done!


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

Awsome bit of work there certainly put the hours in


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## Jas16 (Jan 9, 2013)

WOW i need to learn from you, that is super work


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow...that is all!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

That is some awesome work. The finish is fantastic absolutly outstanding.

All thoses miles and doesnt look a day old.

Blew me away thanks for posting.


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Amazing job and skill


----------



## tomtech (Mar 12, 2013)

wow stunning job you done there , the shine / reflection is top stuff


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Fantastic transformation, excellent work and only 20 years old ..........WOW


----------



## hottrod (Apr 27, 2010)

Holy schmoley! Uh-maaaazing turnaround! Your fingers must have been in agony at the end of all that sanding, but boy was it worth it! Well done mate, that was an epic result!


----------



## igor0924 (Nov 19, 2011)

hottrod said:


> Holy schmoley! Uh-maaaazing turnaround! Your fingers must have been in agony at the end of all that sanding, but boy was it worth it! Well done mate, that was an epic result!


Thanks mate :wave:

Couple of beers after work helped to ease the pain :lol:


----------



## OttS (Aug 26, 2010)

Hea töö! Mis pastasid ja masinat täpsemalt kasutasid?


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Seriously impressive. Good work.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

218k wow


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

Had that ever been washed in its life before that? Well done, really want to do this to my car


----------



## igor0924 (Nov 19, 2011)

Bmpaul said:


> Had that ever been washed in its life before that? Well done, really want to do this to my car


I think it has been, in Italy by automatic car washes


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, I am speechless!!! Very impressive. :thumb:


----------



## PS CUP (Aug 23, 2012)

Simply stunning! That's dedication


----------



## troopa (Mar 4, 2013)

Did you fill the chips? How did you touch them up if so? I have bad road rash on my bumper and contemplated sanding them back..
Great job by the way!


----------



## f4rrs (Sep 5, 2009)

Simply amazing.......


----------



## igor0924 (Nov 19, 2011)

troopa said:


> Did you fill the chips? How did you touch them up if so? I have bad road rash on my bumper and contemplated sanding them back..
> Great job by the way!


There were about 20 chips in total what needed to be filling so i just carefully filled them with paint and let them dry overnight. In the morning i just sanded them flat and refilled with paint if needed. :thumb:


----------



## flying dutchman (Dec 27, 2007)

Damn that shines! Your hard work has paid of very well.


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Top work!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

wow!!!!!


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Hell YEAH!!!!!!! :thumb: AWESOME turn around man


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

One heck of a turn around:argie: how many sheets of sand paper did you get through? thanks for sharing


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Thats a lovely job and well done, finish is lovely.
I wet sand cars all the time and I find wet sanding takes off the same amount of clear coat as compounding but we remove the peel.
It is not frightening really the average BMW/Audi to compound takes off about 14um to remove swirl marks and wet sanding it first takes off about 14um. The problem is the pads contour to the orange peel hence no removal.

I cannot think why anyone would do a 2-3 day correction to remove swirls and not wet sand it.

A said a lovely jon and credit to you....looks bloody cold where you live though!!!!

Have a wet sanding course running on the 28th March if anyone wants to share the booking fee with another client.............only one spot avaiable. PM me quickly as this will go and I will not be doing any more courses.


----------



## igor0924 (Nov 19, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> One heck of a turn around:argie: how many sheets of sand paper did you get through? thanks for sharing


Thanks, mate.

I went trough about 20 sheets of 2000 grit paper :wave:


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

what a transformation! if the owner was not detailing minded i bet he was worried when he found out you sanded his car  looks great though!


----------



## igor0924 (Nov 19, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Thats a lovely job and well done, finish is lovely.
> I wet sand cars all the time and I find wet sanding takes off the same amount of clear coat as compounding but we remove the peel.
> It is not frightening really the average BMW/Audi to compound takes off about 14um to remove swirl marks and wet sanding it first takes off about 14um. The problem is the pads contour to the orange peel hence no removal.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the nice feedback :wave:

Yeah it's extremely cold here in Estonia at the moment, we have the coldest March for few years at night it drops to -20 and at day it drops to about -5.

I would gladly do wet sanding for every dark car, but the problem here in Estonia is that no-one is willing to pay for this kind of work... They are like "Why do you ask 400 euros for polishing a car if the car wash down the street asks 100 euros for polishing" and wet sanding prices are out of the question :lol:

I work at a local car dealer and we do only our cars what go for sale, and this Audi's wet sand was a sale prep  i feel very bad because the future owner of the car may not be fully aware of the work that was put in it and will ruin the paintwork very fast


----------



## igor0924 (Nov 19, 2011)

dombaird said:


> what a transformation! if the owner was not detailing minded i bet he was worried when he found out you sanded his car  looks great though!


Thanks mate :wave:

We bought this car from Italy and the wet sand was a sale prep


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Hell yeah:doublesho stunning, make's me want to do mine


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Well done that man, fantastic result there :thumb::thumb::thumb:

I do miss my A5 Coupe........


----------



## Type.R (Feb 4, 2012)

I am totally gobsmacked. well done dude awesome job :argie::argie::argie:. wouldn't mind learning how to do this myself :thumb:


----------



## J4JAV (May 8, 2009)

wow that looks great!


----------



## igor0924 (Nov 19, 2011)

Washed the Audi on friday, and i made a beading video.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Great job but 218000 miles in an a5, there so uncomfortable , couldnt imagine sitting in one so long!


----------

